# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Dates Set



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

From yahoo news: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090226/film_nm/us_potter_1


> Harry has a final date with film destiny: Warner Bros. will open the eighth film in its Potter franchise -- "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows: Part II" -- on July 15, 2011.
> 
> "Deathly Hollows: Part I" is set to unspool November 19, 2010. The studio decided to split the seventh and final book in the Potter series into two movies because of the tome's length.


Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Glad to finally see some dates shaping up for the films.


----------

